# Switch: Goldleaf 0.9 released



## djpannda (Feb 10, 2021)

Goldleaf, the Popular Homebrew multi tool for Nintendo Switch has received an official 0.9 update, after more than a year without releases. Version 0.8 was not compatible with the latest Atmosphere and/or Switch firmware 11.0.1. In our tests, this new release fixes that, even though that is not specified in the changelog. (unofficial builds of Goldleaf 0.9 have been circulating for a while, that fixed such issues).

*Goldleaf 0.9 Changelog*

Simplified directory deleting logic for both Goldleaf and Quark, making everything less slower (thanks @pheki)
Introducing savedata browsing! select a game from the game manager menu, and mount it’s savedata. Note that, if you forget to unmount them manually, they will be automatically unmounted when Goldleaf is exited
Support for firmware installing, via Atmosphere’s ams:su service extension!
Now fatal crashes are avoided, and Goldleaf will just display an error message via the console’s error applet, and save its own report with information about the crash/error.
Simplified and cleaned a lot of internal code, hopefully making everything more stable
Updated libnx and Plutonium – this implies support for previously unsupported special text (Japanese and Chinese characters, etc.) with last Plutonium
Removed emuiibo manager – emuiibo’s overlay is now the optimal and recommended manager for emuiibo
Amiibo dumping support was updated to match emuiibo’s format
Non-lowercase file extensions (.TXT, .biN, .Nsp, etc.) are now properly supported
Fixed resetting a title’s launch version, which wasn’t properly implemented on previous releases
Now dumped firmware will be compatible with Atmosphere’s Daybreak firmware tool, deprecating Choi support (as Daybreak is a better and safer alternative)
Removed support for dumping firmware as NSP packages, as no relevent firmware tool makes use of that format
Reboot-to-payload functionality (which can be used with .bin files) has been internally improved with Atmosphere’s bpc:ams extensions Random color schemes/pallets are used by default now, instead of default light/dark blue schemes
Fixed a small bug where no personalized tickets would be detected if no common tickets were present in the console
Introducing USB drive support, thanks to me and DarkMatterCore’s new project: libusbhsfs, a library to include USB drive support in your homebrew projects!
Both FAT (including exFAT) and NTFS filesystems are supported 

Other minor code improvements or small bug fixes


*Download Goldleaf 0.9 (+Quark 0.4)*
You can Download Goldleaf 0.9 from the project’s github here.
Source: wololo.net


----------



## djpannda (Feb 10, 2021)

I am interested in the USB support...


----------



## jaswin (Nov 11, 2021)

does goldleaf can be use on cfw 13.1.0?


----------



## toxic9 (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes


----------



## PauloLima (Jan 4, 2022)

djpannda said:


> I am interested in the USB support...


Some titles are not working properly. MK8 for example says "game not found" after installed. One Piece 4, on another hand, works fine.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)

PauloLima said:


> Some titles are not working properly. MK8 for example says "game not found" after installed. One Piece 4, on another hand, works fine.


MK8 works with goldleaf. Usaully when you see the "game not found" , means you don't have the base game installed, but you do have DLC or updates installed only. Good luck.


----------

